
Show HN: Django Installer – Setup your Django project in one minute - Windson
https://django-installer.github.io/
======
rankam
What's the advantage of this over just using pip (other than this is has a GUI
which I don't see as an advantage, but understand others might)? How do you
handle updates to packages? I'm just really struggling to see why this would
be useful.

